# 1st day outside!! *CUTENESS OVERLOAD*



## nmgirl (Jan 31, 2013)

Well the doe here on the farm i work at had 3 beautiful kids! Yesterday we decided that they needed some sun light! So here are pictures from yesterday! Today they all were trying to jump and run around! lol They are 3 days old today! 
MaMa with her 3 babies. my boy lotus and the girl laying next to the mama and the other girl is being a loner lol. The easiest way to tell my boy from the others is hes the whitest one. The 2 girls are turning brown!
















The yearling alpacas are so curious on what those little bouncy kids are doing lol
















My handsome lotus!
















The girls lol 
















Thats all for now! I HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Absolutely adorable. I love the little bucklings silverish color


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

OMG! They are sooooo cute!! Love your boy! I look at the Alpaca farm website at least 10 xs a day!!!!!!

I want my Alpacas!!!!!!! LoL


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

hmmmm just makes you want to smile and sigh!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable faces


----------



## nmgirl (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank You Everyone!!! lol


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Aww they are adorable!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS TO ME?!?! I have to wait another three weeks for my babies!!! LOL They are all adorable! Love the little boy's coloring! He looks like a sweetie.


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

Frosty1 said:


> WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS TO ME?!?! I have to wait another three weeks for my babies!!! LOL They are all adorable! Love the little boy's coloring! He looks like a sweetie.


I agree with Frosty1! I am surrounded by kid cuteness at work, but have to wait until the first of March for mine. Counting the days!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Those little floppy ears are so cute I wanna cry!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

How cute, look at the lamas' watching.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Cuteness Overload is right!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can't take it!!!!! :GAAH:

I am with you Frosty1 and vlinealpines. I am at 17 days and counting!!!
Will the torture ever end?????? LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute is right


----------

